# Residence Permit for EU Nationals--need health insurance?



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm considering buying a car in Portugal and find that in order to do so I would need a residence card. Somewhere I think I came across information online that stated a person must have health insurance in order to obtain this card. Is this true? I haven't lived in the EU for years so as a non-resident I don't qualify for my home country's EU Health Card. 

Do they ask for proof of health insurance when registering for residency? If so, does anyone know of cheap health insurance I can purchase? I've googled online but most companies seem to want you to buy a whole travel package, which I don't want or need.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I already found the answer on the cidadao website--yes, i will need health insurance. 

could someone enlighten me about one of the requirements one must meet to qualify for residency--proof of financial self-sufficiency? I won't be working, so I would need to satisfy this with my husband's income from the US. Is there some minimum amount one must make for this requirement, or is it on a case by case basis? my husband makes about 3600 dollars a month. 



swedeinus said:


> I'm considering buying a car in Portugal and find that in order to do so I would need a residence card. Somewhere I think I came across information online that stated a person must have health insurance in order to obtain this card. Is this true? I haven't lived in the EU for years so as a non-resident I don't qualify for my home country's EU Health Card.
> 
> Do they ask for proof of health insurance when registering for residency? If so, does anyone know of cheap health insurance I can purchase? I've googled online but most companies seem to want you to buy a whole travel package, which I don't want or need.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Portugal, but in France they will not give an EU national a "residence permit" as they already have the right of abode in France (and every other EU country). In fact, even a French carte d'identité is not deemed to prove your residence, only your nationality.

Normally, when you need to prove you are resident in France, you have to provide a utility bill (electric, gas or phone - preferably land line phone) in your name sent to a street address within the country.

In some cases, they'll accept other recent bills, but the key thing is that you must show a local mailing address.

I expect the situation is somewhat similar in Portugal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Bev.

In France, how would a EU national buy a car legally? I read on a website on buying cars in Portugal that one must either have a lease of 1 year, a residence card, or own property. 




Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure about Portugal, but in France they will not give an EU national a "residence permit" as they already have the right of abode in France (and every other EU country). In fact, even a French carte d'identité is not deemed to prove your residence, only your nationality.
> 
> Normally, when you need to prove you are resident in France, you have to provide a utility bill (electric, gas or phone - preferably land line phone) in your name sent to a street address within the country.
> 
> ...


----------

